# New Tool Handle



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Since I am working in stages on my projects, I spent a little bit of a couple of days on the lathe. I had a home made tool I made about a year ago or so but never put a handle on it. I decided to do a little spindle work and turned a Osage Orange handle for my home made tool. I copied the design from my EZ Rougher and Finisher tools since I liked the feel so much. It came out pretty nice and put a CA finish on it. I still need to sand the tail end off and put a little CA finish on it, but is is pretty much finished and ready for some use. This tool is more of a detail tool for spindle work and works great on smaller finish work such as beads and such, however, I have a detail gouge that I just got also and works very much the same, so not sure how much use it will get, but it should work just fine as I have a much smaller version that I bought years ago and works great and hard to get a catch with it if a slip of the wrist was to occur and does at times. The handle is 17" long which is a nice size for this type of tool.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful work, Dale... I luv those big arsed long handles..


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks good Dale - glad to see you getting some "therapy".


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Those really look great! Nice detail on the handle. How did you like turning that osage-orange??


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I thought the Osage Orange was cool to turn. It cuts very well and seems like an oily tool and cuts easy. Ribbons were flying so easy with that stuff. I heard some people have issues with the Osage Orange with allergies but didn't notice anything. I gave me some good practice with my Ellsworth Signature Gouge. I purchased his video on how to use the gouge and practiced a bit. It is a kinda tool that you don't need anything else to work with as it can do almost anything with with few limitations. I really like that gouge. It can rough and do some fine slicing and sheering. The more I use it and practice, the more I seem to use it instead of other tools. almost never need a skew with it other than some tight beads but it can even make some of the larger beads.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a whole set of Pro PMs that would look awuful nice with handles like that!! Great work Amigo!!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Almost to good looking to use. Thanks for posting. LL


----------

